# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Пурначандра Госвами

## Radesa das

_Дорога любви_

"Я думал о Шриле Прабхупаде каждый день. Я молился ему. И когда я возвращался после распространения книг, я сначала подходил к его вьясасане, кланялся ему и делился своими успехами: «Я распространил столько-то книг, Прабхупада!" Я чувствовал, что он мне как отец".

Он глядит на меня с фотографии: глубокий взгляд и улыбка. Учитель, человек, сознающий Кришну и безмерно преданный Ему.

Пурначандра Госвами (Пол Дэмьен Тарантина) родился в 1955 году в пригороде Нью-Йорка, США. Обыкновенная семья: мама-музыкант, бухгалтер-отец и четверо детей.

Пол был вторым ребенком в семье. С детства он проявлял соревновательный дух – занимался спортом и довольно успешно. Футбол, волейбол, дзюдо. В школе он преуспел в математике и какое-то время занимался в спецклассе, состоявшем на 90 процентов из умных еврейских мальчиков в очках.
Но настоящей его страстью стали не спорт и учеба, а музыка. Он любил отбивать различные ритмы, настукивая по столу всякий раз, когда семья собиралась вместе за обедом. И, похоже, барабанил он неплохо, если его музыкальная мама отметила в ребенке этот дар и предложила ему учиться музыке. Пол с радостью принял предложение, и вскоре их дом наполнился звуками барабанной установки, подаренной ему родителями. С удивительным упорством и спортивным азартом он постигал мир музыки, проводя ежедневно по многу часов за барабанами. Вскоре он достиг таких успехов, что к нему, 15-летнему подростку, приходили 25-летние «дядьки-музыканты», чтобы посмотреть, как он исполняет знаменитое барабанное соло из песни «Кроссроудз» группы «Крим».
Когда Полу было 16 лет, умерла его мама, которую он очень любил. Это был очень непростой период его жизни. В одночасье он потерял все. Мало того что ушел из жизни самый близкий человек, собственный отец выгнал его из дома, когда Пол отказался идти по его стопам и учиться на бухгалтера. Он жил как настоящий бездомный на опасных улицах Нью-Йорка: спал в картонной коробке на заднем дворе ресторана, около труб с теплым воздухом, сражаясь за свою жизнь с непогодой, голодом, необустроенностью и враждебно настроенными обитателями улиц.
Как-то раз около его «нового дома» появился темнокожий громила. «Эй, малыш, вали отсюда подобру-поздорову, не то я вытряхну из тебя душу. Я здесь главный» — услышал Пол. «Что ж, если ты хочешь драться, я – готов», — ответил юноша и встал в боксерскую стойку. Здоровяк смерил «малыша» взглядом, затем оглядел себя и с кривой усмешкой недоуменно произнес: «Ты что, хочешь драться со мной?!» «Тут мой дом и идти мне некуда, так что другого выбора у меня нет», — ответил Пол. «А ты, я смотрю, крутой парень. Живи здесь. И если кто побеспокоит тебя, будет иметь дело со мной», — уважительно заключил громила и ушел в нью-йоркскую ночь.
Вся жизнь Пурначандры Госвами прошла в странствиях, без «своего угла» и намека на стабильность. Да и трудно представить себе ищущего человека, который сидит на месте или живет в комфорте. Он искал. Собирал мебель, работал на заводе, водил такси и, конечно же, постоянно совершенствовался в музыке. Он всегда был легок на подъем и открыт возможностям, которые предлагала жизнь.
Окончив курсы парикмахеров-стилистов, Пол с двумя своими красавицами-подружками появился на пороге известного нью-йоркского салона красоты. Хозяин заведения был не в силах противостоять напору уверенного в себе юноши в сопровождении очаровательных моделей, наглядно демонстрирующих его умение создавать стильные прически. Пол становится стилистом в богемном салоне на Мэдисон-авеню. Случайных клиентов там не бывает. При входе столик с кокаином для дорогих гостей, среди которых известные музыкальные продюсеры, Энди Уорхол и другие представители нью-йоркского андеграунда.
В свободное время Пол играет в рок-группе на барабанах. Музыка – религия поколения хиппи 70-х. Пол с друзьями мечтают стать настоящими апостолами этой религии — такими как Джимми Хендрикс и «Крим». Но никогда их путь к славе не казался таким коротким и верным, как в период работы Пола стилистом, благодаря его знакомству с постоянными клиентами, ключевыми фигурами из мира музыки. Один из них, хозяин ночного клуба на Манхэттене, предлагает Полу с друзьями выступать в его клубе. Многие молодые рок-группы того времени отдали бы все за такую возможность. Этот клуб постоянно посещали ведущие музыкальные продюсеры того времени в поисках новых звезд, и многие группы начали свое восхождение к славе именно оттуда.
Но не одной лишь музыкой жила молодежь Америки 70-х. Духовный поиск был движущей силой для юношей и девушек, не принимавших стабильные и скучные ценности людей старшего поколения. Пол не был религиозным человеком. Его не особенно вдохновляли воскресные посещения церкви для покаяния в грехах, совершенных за прошедшую неделю. На все вопросы, волновавшие духовных искателей поколения 70-х, Церковь отвечала стандартным «Молитесь!»
Как-то друг пригласил Пола в центр «Харе Кришна» на обед. Это было, когда они жили в Бостоне. Еда и атмосфера, царившая в бостонском «храме», понравилась молодым людям. Пол с другом стали постоянно приходить в храм на воскресные пиры. Все, что они видели в храме, было необычно: бритоголовые монахи, взмывающие к потолку в экстатическом танце, запахи благовоний и экзотические вкусы еды. Философия не очень интересовала Пола, поэтому преданные больше общались с его другом, Эдвардом, делясь с ним знанием Вед о душе, Боге и устройстве мира. Позже Эдвард многое рассказывал Полу о ведической философии и о преданных, общаться с которыми он начал еще раньше, во время своего путешествия по Европе. То, что монахи-кришнаиты жили аскетично и воздерживались от секса, вызывало уважение Пола. Ему нравились их взгляды на жизнь и политическую ситуацию в мире.
Пол вернулся в Нью-Йорк. Незаметно для него самого, жизнь стала меняться. Философия и практика сознания Кришны были все еще туманны для Пола, но прошлые привычки его уже не устраивали. Как-то он с друзьями выбрался в кино на наделавший много шума фильм ужасов «Техасская резня бензопилой». «Герои» фильма охотились на подростков, убивали и расчленяли их, чтобы потом приготовить шашлыки из человечины на продажу. Кино произвело тягостное впечатление. Вернувшись домой, Пол открыл холодильник и выбросил мясо, лежавшее там, в мусорное ведро. «Есть мясо животных ничем не лучше, чем человеческое», — понял тогда юноша. Став вегетарианцем, он начал отказываться от употребления наркотиков, алкоголя и курения, понимая, что все это причиняет лишь вред. Он начинает принимать душ каждый день и мыть дома полы.
Живя на Манхэттене, Пол обычно готовил себе рис с овощами. Но как-то раз, когда он размышлял о том, что бы еще приготовить, его осенила мысль: «А почему бы не пойти в храм Кришны на воскресный пир? Наверняка в Нью-Йорке тоже должен быть храм». Он нашел телефон храма в телефонном справочнике и, позвонив, узнал все, что хотел. К его удивлению, храм был совсем рядом, на 55-ой улице, а он жил на 51-ой. В храме он застал пир. Там праздновали Шри Кришна-джанмаштами.
13-этажный небоскреб гудел, как улей. На празднике была уйма народу — не меньше тысячи. Во время пира к Полу подсел один преданный и начал проповедовать. Он рассказал ему о том, что люди наслаждаются данным им телом подобно тому, как наслаждается чужим телом злой дух, проникший в него. В то время был популярен фильм «Экзорцист», в котором злой дух, вышедший из египетской гробницы, вселялся в тело американской девочки. Пола глубоко тронула эта проповедь, возразить было нечего.
Он медленно, но верно становился преданным. Однажды, поехав в Центральный парк на концерт Боба Марли, он увидел красочную процессию из трех колесниц, шествующих по Пятой авеню. На одной из колесниц находился Шрила Прабхупада. В другой раз он купил журнал «Назад к Богу» и воодушевился, прочитав рассказ о проповеднических поездках Брахмананды Свами по Африке. Пол всегда любил путешествия и приключения.
Полу был 21 год. Он уже не был подростком, живущим на улицах Нью-Йорка, или человеком, менявшим всевозможные работы, лишь бы прокормиться. У него была престижная работа, квартира, машина, симпатичная подружка, друзья-музыканты, и путь к славе был открыт. Но мысль о том, что он проживет самую обыкновенную жизнь, удручала его. И он взмолился Богу, как в далеком детстве, стоя на коленях у кровати: «Я знаю, что во всем, чего я добился, нет моей заслуги. Я знаю, что кто-то там наверху сделал все это. Невозможно, не имея ничего, получить так много за короткое время. Спасибо Тебе, Господи, что помогаешь мне!» Уже на следующее утро у Пола возникло отчетливое желание отправиться в храм Кришны. Он пошел в храм и остался там на ночь. Во время утренней программы он окончательно утвердился в своем новом выборе. Увидев четыреста преданных, склонившихся перед алтарем, с которого на них смотрели чарующие взор Радха-Говинда, Пол понял, что он хочет стать частью всего происходящего.
Оставалось лишь оставить квартиру и машину брату, позвонить на работу и попрощаться с друзьями. Пол стал одним из множества преданных, живших в нью-йоркском храме на 55-ой улице. Друзья посчитали его сумасшедшим. Оставить все, что у него было, и забыть о славе рок-музыканта ради того, чтобы обрить голову, отказаться от секса и стать монахом?! Но Пола не заботило мнение его друзей, он четко знал, что поступает именно так, как того хочет Бог. Он знал, что это — миссия всей его жизни, он чувствовал это. Чувствовал руку Бога, который всегда заботился о нем и, в конце концов, привел его в Свой храм. Если жить, так ради чего-то особенного, а не кануть в Лету, подобно маленькой пташке, о которой потом никто и не вспомнит.
Однако Пол не остался в храме надолго. Буквально через несколько дней он, не зная ни философии, ни практики своей новообретенной религии, отправился на автобусе путешествовать и проповедовать с группой санкиртаны «Радха-Дамодара». Это было подобно тому, как не умеющего плавать человека бросили в бурную реку. Но он был рад всему, что с ним происходило. Он обрел новых друзей, новую музыку, новые приключения. Это было не просто что-то новое, это было именно то, что он так давно искал.
Не все шло гладко. Помимо сложностей адаптации к новому образу жизни, присутствовали еще и другие трудности. Путешествовать и жить в автобусе — не такой уж и рай. Спать приходилось, буквально протискиваясь в гущу тел на полу. Зимой во время мангала-арати преданные подолгу держали свои ладони над лампадкой не столько из-за почтения и благоговения, сколько из желания хоть как-то согреться. Выдерживали не все. Часто во время утренней джапы кто-то из преданных просто вскакивал с места и убегал, чтобы не вернуться никогда. Нервы сдавали. Старые привычки тоже тянули к прежней жизни. «Я больше не могу жить без секса. Я ухожу», — в отчаянии выпалил один из преданных. Через пару часов он уже шел в обнимку с девушкой.
Преодолевать все трудности и невзгоды бхакте Полу помогала вера в своего духовного учителя Шрилу Прабхупаду. В то время Шрила Прабхупада был тяжело болен, и преданные санкиртаны «Радхи-Дамодары» иногда бодрствовали всю ночь, воспевая и молясь о его здоровье. Слушая его записи, слыша о нем от учеников, взращивая свои взаимоотношения с ним, молясь и поклоняясь ему, Пол развил духовную связь с Прабхупадой. Но особенно сильную связь с Учителем он ощущал через чтение и распространение его книг. «Я думал о нем каждый день. Я молился ему. И когда я возвращался после распространения книг, я сначала подходил к его вьясасане, кланялся ему и делился своими успехами: «Я распространил столько-то книг, Прабхупада!» Я чувствовал, что он мне как отец».
Вскоре перед Божествами Радхи-Дамодары бхакта Пол дал обеты своему духовному учителю и получил духовное имя Пурначандра дас — слуга Чайтаньи Махапрабху, подобного полной луне. Это произошло в 1977 году, незадолго до ухода Шрилы Прабхупады. Когда его духовный учитель покинул этот мир, Пурначандра Прабху впервые ощутил, насколько сильна его связь с гуру. «Я рыдал. Все мое тело тряслось. Я не мог остановиться. Это продолжалось пятнадцать, двадцать, тридцать минут, и я не останавливался. Я трясся и рыдал так сильно, что сам был удивлен, — я плакал по тому, кого лично никогда не встречал и с кем не разговаривал. У меня как будто бы не было близких взаимоотношений с ним, но тогда я осознал, что они были. Отношения не были основаны на физической близости; они были духовными. Это духовные отношения; они не основаны на времени, пространстве или физических обстоятельствах этого мира».
Пурначандра Прабху начинает помогать Тамал Кришне Госвами и становится его личным слугой. Махарадж дал ему гаятри-мантру. Вместе с Махараджем он отправляется проповедовать в Юго-Восточную Азию. Он проповедует на Филиппинах, в Гонконге и даже становится первым преданным-проповедником в коммунистическом Китае. В Гонконге Пурначандра Прабху проповедует вместе с парой других преданных. Они ходят из офиса в офис и под видом социологического опроса распространяют книги Прабхупады. Поскольку местные власти относятся настороженно к религиозной проповеди, преданные отращивают волосы и одеваются в костюмы. Одни в чужой стране, не зная местного языка, очень скудно питаясь, они несут послание Прабхупады и в этот уголок земного шара. Временами единственным облегчением бремени их аскез служит плитка шоколада. В такие моменты Пурначандра Прабху чувствует вину перед Прабхупадой за собственное несовершенство.
Но как-то ночью в его жизни произойдет нечто очень важное. К нему придет Прабхупада, улыбнется и, показав на томик «Бхагавад-гиты», скажет: «Изучай ее и ни о чем не беспокойся. Все будет хорошо». Это был и не сон, и не явь, а какое-то пограничное состояние, очень четкое и реально осязаемое. Впоследствии такое общение с Учителем продолжится, и Пурначандра Прабху будет очень чутко внимать всем указаниям своего Гуру. «Бхагавад-гиту» он проштудирует вдоль и поперек, детально разобрав комментарии Прабхупады и предыдущих ачарьев. Он обучит этой великой книге знания сотни преданных по всему свету — в Индии, России, Прибалтике, Англии, — заложив в них незыблемый фундамент философии бхакти.
Таково могущество духовного пути. Не имея университетского образования, Пурначандра Прабху стал большим знатоком философии, умело применяя полученные знания в своей жизни и помогая другим одухотворять их бытие. Изучение философии бхакти было настоящей его страстью. Он собрал огромную библиотеку книг преданности. Он любил и знал эти книги и обучал им всех ищущих. До знакомства с преданными он нашел себя в музыке. В преданном служении Пурначандра Прабху обрел свое призвание в преподавании. На протяжении двенадцати лет он выполнял все возможные виды служения: мыл посуду, готовил, поклонялся Божествам, занимался распространением книг, проповедовал прихожанам, даже был президентом храма. Но ни в чем он не чувствовал себя настолько естественно, как в обучении других мудрости Вед.
Пожив на Филиппинах и в Индии, он оказывается проездом в Англии и задерживается там на двенадцать лет. В Англию он приехал с молодой женой. Интересно, что в своей жизни он прошел все ашрамы духовного пути. В принципе, он был вполне доволен своей беззаботной, полной романтики проповеди и путешествий брахмачарской жизнью. Женился он лишь по напутствию своего наставника, Тамал Кришны Госвами. В период брахмачарьи Пурначандра Прабху заложил прочный фундамент своей духовной практики, который он перенес и в семейную жизнь. Не каждый семьянин ежедневно приходит на утренние службы в храме, участвует во всех харинамах и занят постоянным активным служением. В Лондоне Пурначандра Прабху занимался проповедью прихожанам. Там же он начал проводить курсы бхакти-шастри.
Пурначандру Прабху беспокоил тот факт, что многие преданные после нескольких лет духовной практики покидают Движение Прабхупады. Он осознавал, что во многом это объясняется незнанием философии вайшнавизма. Тот, кто хорошо знает путь, которым идет, никогда не будет сбит с толку. Пурначандра Прабху делает все возможное, чтобы помочь как можно большему количеству преданных утвердится на этом пути.
В 1993 году его приглашают преподавать «Бхагавад-гиту» в Прибалтику, а затем и в Россию. Эта странная и угрюмая страна встретила его танками второго путча, забитой до отказа храмовой комнатой на «Беговой» и людьми, плачущими на лекции. И он остался здесь, всем сердцем полюбил «загадочную русскую душу». Он жил и учил бхакти-шастрам в Сухарево, путешествовал и проповедовал по Кавказу и Уралу. В России он проводил больше всего времени, выезжая в проповеднические поездки на Балканы, в Азербайджан и Северную Америку.
Пурначандра Прабху всегда испытывал сильную привязанность к Враджа-дхаме. Практически каждую картику он проводил во Вриндаване или на Говардхане. Вриндаван навсегда вошел в его сердце. Путешествуя по странам Запада, Пурначандра Прабху, щедро делился с преданными своей любовью к обители Кришны в виде пения враджа-бхаджанов и повествований враджа-лилы.
Живя в России, он принимает ванапрастху. Его проповедь вдохновляет многих людей, часть которых становятся его учениками. Пурначандра Прабху был и остается уникальным духовным учителем. Он уделял ученикам максимум своего времени, общения и внимания, лично заботясь о них и помогая им в духовной жизни. Пурначандра Прабху лично обучал их повторению святых имен, этикету общения, философии, ведической культуре и кулинарии. Он являл ученикам личный пример следования указаниям духовного учителя. Он постоянно размышлял над тем, чем он может быть полезен Шриле Прабхупаде. Он всегда отдавал себя без остатка проповеди, распространяя книги, обучая философии, общаясь с прихожанами. И ему было больно наблюдать различные проявления материализма в обществе преданных.

Наблюдениями о проблемах в ИСККОН Пурначандра Прабху поделился с читателями в своей книге «Скрытые препятствия на пути бхакти». Он хотел видеть детище своего духовного учителя чистым и трансцендентным. Эта книга воодушевила многих преданных, которые столкнулись с проявлениями имперсонализма, бюрократии, недоверия и ограничением личной свободы в ИСККОН. Конечно, подобные проявления не характеризуют все Общество в целом. Но, к сожалению, они нередки и служат дурную службу Обществу сознания Кришны. Пурначандра Прабху в своей книге, кроме изложения сути вышеупомянутых явлений, рассмотрел вопросы проявления эмоций и индивидуальности в преданном служении, важность свободы и творческого проявления личности, а также необходимость сосредоточения на внутреннем содержании, а не слепом следовании общепринятым стандартам. Книга помогла искренним читателям хотя бы на мгновение снять очки, искажающие восприятие реальности, неважно «черные» они или «розовые». Книга, подобно целебному бальзаму, облегчила душевную боль многих разочарованных преданных, помогла им быть более конструктивными в действиях и менее категоричными в суждениях.
После выхода книги автор получил множество писем благодарности со всего света. Книга имела большой резонанс. Она разошлась буквально по всем континентам. В свое время не меньший успех ждал его «Гитамриту» — звуковой спектакль, поставленный и записанный Пурначандрой Прабху на основе «Бхагавад-гиты» с комментариями ачарьев прошлого. Последним его трудом была книга, посвященная играм Кришны во Вриндаване.
Будучи тонко чувствующим человеком, он всегда уделял много внимания деталям. Находясь долгое время рядом с Тамал Кришной Госвами, Пурначандра Прабху научился создавать и поддерживать неповторимую атмосферу во время воспевания святых имен, лекций, общения с преданными. Кого пригласить на встречу, где собраться, как разместить гостей, чем их угощать — всем этим моментам он уделял большое внимание. Он был очень внимателен по отношению к преданным. Он запоминал людей даже после случайных встреч, помнил, чем они живут. Он был уникальным слушателем. Мог слушать других очень долго и внимательно. Он всегда был открыт миру и другим людям, был лишен каких-либо предубеждений. Именно поэтому он всегда отлично понимал других и подмечал в их жизни детали, неведомые им самим. Этот дар позволял Пурначандре Прабху помогать всем, кто столкнулся со сложностями в своей жизни или просто нуждался в совете. Он помог множеству преданных изменить свои жизни к лучшему.
В 2008 году Пурначандра Прабху принял санньясу от Шрилы Мукунды Госвами, которого безмерно ценил за душевную глубину и истинное смирение. Мукунда Махарадж дал ему титул Пурначандра Госвами. К тому времени здоровье Пурначандры Госвами было далеко не идеальным. Он провел два года в Боснии, где прошел тяжелый курс химиотерапии. У многих людей прохождение подобного лечения вызывает сильную депрессию. Однако Махарадж не унывал. Он писал лирические рок-баллады, посвящая их Шримати Радхарани, возобновил игру на барабанах.
Стоит отметить, что он никогда не жаловался на свое плохое самочувствие, даже самым близким. Трудно было представить, что этому исполненному жизнерадостности и остроумия человеку врачи ставили диагнозы один страшнее другого. Лишь внешний вид Махараджа выдавал состояние его здоровья. Четвертого ноября 2010 года, в месяц карттика, в Москве Пурначандра Госвами покинул этот бренный мир. Как настоящий воин, он завершил свой путь на поле боя, в том месте, где отдал себя всего без остатка, там, где делился с другими сокровищами своего бесценного духовного опыта и знаний о Кришне.
Посвятив всю свою жизнь верному и самозабвенному служению Шриле Прабхупаде, он показал другим пример достижения совершенства. Воспоминания об этом чутком, интеллигентном, жизнерадостном преданном всегда будут согревать души тех, кому посчастливилось знать его близко. Через записи своих лекций и книги он предлагает свое общением всем, кто чист сердцем и ищет настоящей любви.
Как-то по дороге в аэропорт он прочитал вслух текст рекламного плаката: «Влюбись!» Повернувшись ко мне, он повторил: «Влюбись!» — и задорно засмеялся, глядя на меня своими бездонными любящими глазами.
http://krishna.perm.ru/homepage/soby...handry-gosvami

----------


## Radesa das

До встречи на Голоке!

----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Radesa das



----------


## Stepan

Харе Кришна, уважаемые вайшнавы!

Ищу учеников Шрилы Пурначандры Госвами! 
У Шрилы Махараджа есть замечательная книга "Скрытые препятствия на пути бхакти", которая почему то мало кому известна. У меня есть желание выпустить её в печать и распространить её по ятрам.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Скрытые препятствия на пути бхакти это опасная книга для консерваторов  :swoon:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Написала вам в личку, у меня есть контакты человека, который издавал эту книгу. Именно с ним можно обсудить эту тему

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Эта книга давно находится в свободном доступе непосредственно на нашем сайте:
http://www.krishna.ru/books/guru-books/164.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Гитамрита", великолепный моноспектакль Пурначандры Госвами, который при хорошем знании Бхагавад-гиты понятен даже с начальным знанием английского  

http://audio.iskcondesiretree.info/i...rs%2FGitamrita

----------

